# Last minute BABOTL herf at Ratters 8/16



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

If anyone feels like herfing this weekend I'm getting my smoke on Saturday. I already have a couple in but more are welcome to come. I usually keep these to PMs but thought I'd throw one out there. If you haven't been to my place before feel free to send a PM for directions. I live in Fairfield btw. Start time around 2:30pm. Go till whenever. I'll have a grill if you want to bring something and some hamburgers for those that don't.

I do have two large dogs with a penchant for PAM '26s, so protect your sticks. :ss


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

i'll be there. is jeff going to make it up? i miss that guy. let me know how many heads are going to be there.

tam


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have fun gents, I'll be working!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I was trying to make it happen but I'm staying home and spending time with my wife!!!

I'm still planning on Darrell's at the end of the month! I hope I catch some of you there!:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Tam, sadly Jeff can't make it. I think it's four or five so far not including you.

MOBD- You know, you could spend time together at my house.  
But yeah, I'll see ya at Darrell's on the 30th. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Have fun gents, I'll be working!


 :tpd:


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I have to do some car repairs then I'm headed to a friends engagement party. Have a good time fellas!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> i'll be there. is jeff going to make it up? i miss that guy. let me know how many heads are going to be there.
> 
> tam


TAM!!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be able to pop in.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

bobarian said:


> TAM!!!!!!!


bob scared me, i'm not coming anymore.

p.s. trying to order some of the punch punch's on that one website. 60% off singles! but i can't get it to add to my cart. :c

p.s.s. steaks anyone?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> i'll be there. is jeff going to make it up?
> tam





Ratters said:


> Tam, sadly Jeff can't make it.


Sorry due to a prior family commitment.

But I'll definitely be there for the next one.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

So the Line up so far is

*Ratters *
*Bobarian*
*Weak_Link*
*Gamayrouge*
*Groogs*

Anybody else going to make it?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Ratters said:


> If anyone feels like herfing this weekend I'm getting my smoke on Saturday. I already have a couple in but more are welcome to come. I usually keep these to PMs but thought I'd throw one out there. If you haven't been to my place before feel free to send a PM for directions. I live in Fairfield btw. Start time around 2:30pm. Go till whenever. I'll have a grill if you want to bring something and some hamburgers for those that don't.
> 
> I do have two large dogs with a penchant for PAM '26s, so protect your sticks. :ss


Dang if I had a week head notice I coulda hit the road from Ma. LOL have fun boys..


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Dang if I had a week head notice I coulda hit the road from Ma. LOL have fun boys..


Just hop a red-eye.. :ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking forward to it guys. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Gonna get up early to go to the Farmer's Market and get some heirloom tomatoes for fresh salsa! I am bringing something special for PPP, not a Shack smoke, but I think we will enjoy!:ss


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Since I couldn't make it over, How about a report?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> Since I couldn't make it over, How about a report?


:tpd: I'm with Jeff!!! Report... report... report... report... report... report... report... report... report...


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's some info you may or man not know about Bob: he makes AWESOME salsa!!! 

He also brings smokes from 1947 to ppp with. Not musty but more like toasted wheat bread with a bit of sweetness to it. Very 'smooth and aromatic,' just like the band says it was going to be.

I smoked a Tat Havana Arista followed up by a Partagas Partagas, followed by the ppp of Bob's uber oldie, then NY Steaks from Tam, followed up with...um...I can't remember, and finished with a small Avo Domain.

Then my luck changed. Go outside to find my car with a flat front left tire. Lucky for me Lexus is cool and gives you a real spare tire on a stock rim rather some crappy donught and with Steve's super-mega jack, was back on the road in no time. 

In all a great afternoon and evening of fun with friends and some damn good food!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Your forgot about the part where you nearly cut yourself and Steve did cut himself closing your knives. lol. I can't remember what I had, I think I started with a Fonseca Cosacos. 

After steaks, I smoked the mystery cigar from Bob's humi. A little light , nutty flavor with a hole already in the foot like the older cigars. The only drawback? The smoke looked like a dog turd. But apparently I'll smoke anything and it wasn't half bad.:ss (I'm really looking forward to the Kuba Kuba Steve gave me )

After the mystery stick I had an unbanded Tat that was pretty tasty. I must agree that Bob makes some killer salsa. The Guacamole was killer too. A big thanks to Steve for hosting the Herf!

It's always a pleasure hanging with the BABOTL. Sorry you couldn't make it Jeff. Hopefully we'll get a chance to hang out again soon.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric and Tam summed it up pretty well. Groogs(Grant) gave me the opportunity to try an MK(tasty) and a CAO Soprano's. The 1948 Josa Garcia was from a sealed tin, very smokeable for a 60 yr old stick! Crazy yellow cello
Good times and great friends as usual. Thanks Steve for hosting and Tam for the wonderful Kinder's steaks!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Just to add to the previous threads. the steaks from Tam were very tasty. Bob makes ome of the best Salsa I have ever tasted, and brought the oldest smokes I have ever seen for the PPP.

I started with a...... I can't remember, but I smoked a CAO Crillio form 04, A RP Vintage 92, a H Upman Machine made (thanks to Bobarian), an 11/18 Tripple Maduro (thanks to Ratters), which was the best Camacho I have ever smoked, and a Romeo Julieta Belicoso.

It was a great day, spending time with great friends enjoying some smokes. Thanks to Steve for hosting the herf, once again, and I can't wait to get together next time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like a nice herf fellas. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I must say I had a freaking great day yesterday. Shooting in the morning then smoking all afternoon and evening. Thanks everyone for the smokes, the food and the company. Tam, those steaks were amazing. Wish I woulda been thinking to take a pic but I was too busy lusting after them hungrily. And Bob, I can say without an ounce of hyperbole that the salsa you made was touched by the hand of God. Next time just remember to make more. 










It certainly was a fantastic time. Here's the old smoke Bob brought. I tried it but then passed as I like my smokes fresh and who wants to smoke old crap anyhow. :ss










And here's the rest of the gang before the chill set in and we moved it to the sunroom to watch the exciting marathon coverage.


















I hope we get to do it again soon guys. Sorry you couldn't make it Jeff, you were missed.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Details!!!

Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------

